# Compatibilité keynote/IPad : retours d'expérience



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à vous, je suis sur le point d'acquérir un ipad. Mon but est de faire des présentations avec keynotes dans le cadre de cours. Je cherche donc des infos sur la compatibilité Ipad/Keynote. Est-ce un bon duo et est-il préférable au couple MBP 13"/keynote ? Merci à vous !


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Juin 2010)

Hum, j'ai du mal à comprendre ta question. 

Est-ce que Keynote marche sur iPad : oui.

Maintenant tu cherches à savoir s'il est compatible avec quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Désolé pour les confusions...  Mon intention, c'est d'élaborer des présentations sur mon mac pour les utiliser ensuite sur l'ipad. Ma question porte donc sur la compatibilité entre le mac et l'ipad : les effets y seront-ils tous ou devrai-je retoucher mes diapos sur l'ipad ?


----------



## Liyad (11 Juin 2010)

Sa dépend.
J'ai eu un problème de puissance. C'est à dire que les graphiques (un camembert pour l'occasion) devait être d'une résolution trop puissante et causé un ralentissement (+10 sec avant affichage de la diapos...).

De même avec certains effets qui connaissent quelques ralentissement.
Un peu d'adaptation et c'est parti.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Et dans l'ensemble, la qualité des diapos est comparable à ce qu'on obtient avec un mbp 13" + vidéoprojecteur ?


----------

